# RIP Bull 1999 - 2016



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

I wrote up Bull's story in this thread a few months ago when we knew the end was coming. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/preparing-say-good-bye/633049-unlucky-13-a-2.html

He bounced back after the incident that spurred that post. 

All dogs are special in their own way, but this dog was one of those extra special ones. He was the dog no one wanted - in a no kill shelter for over 2 years adopted and returned 4 times. He was the untrainable dog. Flunked out of the shelter's prison program and I had trainers refund my purchase even after weeks of lessons. He never did learn to sit. He was the dog that didn't want anything to do with humans. It literally took years for him to solicit affection from me. 

And yet he was probably one of the best dogs I ever had. Smart. Loyal. Protective. Gentle. Empathetic. Incredibly well behaved for a completely untrained dog. The most maternal male dog I've ever known. I'm not sure how I will raise another pup without him.

He passed away this morning around 9:00 am. 

I actually had an appointment for the vet to come today at 2 to have him put down in home. Around 8:15 this morning I carried him outside. He was alert just very weak. He loved being outside and was actually an outside dog for many years by choice. I figured it would be his last chance to feel the sun, and breeze and enjoy all the sniffs. I wanted to let him have some time out before it got too hot. 

I went back inside after a while and left him to enjoy his nap. I went out to bring him in around 9 - and he was gone. He must have just passed too, he was still very warm. 

He ways laying on his stomach, back legs under him. Front paws crossed in a dignified manner. Head on the ground. The same way he has napped and laid down pretty much everyday for the last 13 years. His eyes were closed. You could have mistaken him for being asleep. 

I sat with him for a while. Scratching his ear the way he liked until it started to get cold. Then I brought Mako out to say his goodbye. Mako started kicking Bull's face and pawing at him. Mako's been off his feed all week since Bull's health declined. He's also been very clingy to the old man. The next few days are going to be rough. Mako has slept cuddled with Bull every day since he was a 5lb pup. 

I'm not sure how I feel about this yet. Kinda numb at the moment. I think I might start to feel a bit guilty that I wasn't with him at the moment it happened. But I think I'm also happy that he went on his own, no hated vet present, no emotional people around trying to keep it together, and outside with the sun on his back.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sooo sorry to hear of your loss. He had a long and happy life with you and in return you met your heart dog. You could not ask for a more peaceful passing. Sometimes they hang on just long enough until you turn your back for a minute to let go. Don't feel guilty. You could not have done more. May you find peace.


----------



## cranster (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I hope you can find solace knowing that he passed peacefully, in the place he loved. I truly do believe that is a tremendous thing. 
Sending peace and comfort your way.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I can't imagine a more perfect way to cross over.So peaceful.May you and Mako comfort each other.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I'm so sad for you, but also happy you had a long, rewarding time together. I lost a dog like that who was challenging, who brought out both the best and the worst in me. Those are the dogs we miss the most.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I do think Bull passed away with dignity and beauty. I believe I understand your feelings. When Wolf died, I sat at the kitchen table unthinking/unfeeling-until a friend recognized I was in shock. Sometimes it is just too much to accept.


You have my sincere condolences,


Mary Jane


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss, that's a long time to have a buddy. But regardless of how long they are with us ... it's never long enough. But you did good you were a great care taker, he was happy and you did good by him ... take care.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved Bull.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your and Mako's loss.  Bull was lucky to have had you.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Bull. It's just never long enough!


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. You did a wonderful thing helping Bull to his favorite place to pass peacefully over on his own terms. May you and Mako find comfort in each other.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you for your kind words everyone. 

I think in the end happiness of him slipping away outside where he truly loved being out weighs any guilt of my not being there. 

I'd like to think that as his nose twitched in the breeze and felt the sun on his back the last thought on his mind was "This is nice" before drifting off.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry! RIP Bull. It is awesome that he able to leave this world out on his own terms in a place he loved to be.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss of special boy. The time we get to share with them is never long enough but he will be in your heart forever. RIP Bull.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

I am sorry. It is never easy. Reading how he passed was beautifully written. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Outside, with the sun on his back." I don't think anyone could ask for a better way to go. Doesn't make it hurt less though, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

I cried reading your posts. 
Im so so sorry for your loss, but it sounds like he went in just the best way he could. Im sure he will watch over you.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds like he had a lovely last day!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so sorry for you loss. I love when they make the decision to go on their own. Don't feel guilty for not being with him. He couldn't wait. It was time for him to go. He would not want you to be sad or to feel guilty.

Hugs!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

voodoolamb said:


> I think I might start to feel a bit guilty that I wasn't with him at the moment it happened.


I have a feeling Bull and you were with each other 24/7......regardless of physical presence.

Dignity to the end is huge.....

I'm glad you had the long run together.


SuperG


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Thank you all.

So when do I stop swearing that I am seeing him out of the corner of my eye around the house?

So weird him not being here.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> So when do I stop swearing that I am seeing him out of the corner of my eye around the house?
> 
> So weird him not being here.


They say that happens when you get another puppy.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> They say that happens when you get another puppy.


Not fair. You know I have puppy fever lol

Multi to single dog house hold suuuuucks.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> Not fair. You know I have puppy fever lol
> 
> Multi to single dog house hold suuuuucks.


What is worse is one dog to no dog. Unbearable!

Fall is a nice time to have a puppy and be outside.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> What is worse is one dog to no dog. Unbearable!
> 
> Fall is a nice time to have a puppy and be outside.


Absolutely unbearable!

I do know someone who has a litter of dutchies that just hit the ground last week... that would put them at 8 weeks during the fall... 

Eh. Might wait till Mako is out of this butt head teenage stuff before bringing in a puppy pup. 

Now might be a good time to foster again though!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> Not fair. You know I have puppy fever lol
> 
> Multi to single dog house hold suuuuucks.


You can always foster while you wait to add a dog if you aren't ready yet.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> You can always foster while you wait to add a dog if you aren't ready yet.


*points to post timing*

Great minds think alike.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

voodoolamb said:


> *points to post timing*
> 
> Great minds think alike.


Yes! Fostering is great if you can give up a dog. You can train it for someone else. I did that and loved it. Mostly leash training and house manners since you don't usually have a foster long enough for anything else. Be prepared, though, you might end up getting a puppy and keeping a foster. It happens.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

LuvShepherds said:


> Yes! Fostering is great if you can give up a dog. You can train it for someone else. I did that and loved it. Mostly leash training and house manners since you don't usually have a foster long enough for anything else. Be prepared, though, you might end up getting a puppy and keeping a foster. It happens.


Yes. I've had a foster failure before. It's the best type of risk lol


----------



## milaneechan (Dec 29, 2015)

voodoolamb said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> So when do I stop swearing that I am seeing him out of the corner of my eye around the house?
> 
> So weird him not being here.


Maybe never. It's been 4 years since my black lab Moxie died, and I still sometimes catch myself walking slowly at night as to not step in the spot where she slept every night. She was so black, we used to accidentally step on her all the time, so got into the habit of shuffling down the hallway slowly. 

I am so very sorry for your loss. 17 years is a fantastic and long life, and it sounds like he went peacefully.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

Sorry for your loss


----------

